# has anyone ever used yaskyatv???



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

has anyone ever used them to buy tires or anything? they sell the 31 law for 174.95 thats cheap havent found it anywhere else for this amount. you guys?


----------



## B&C Racing (Jan 15, 2011)

I just looked at their site to get that info. Im going to call HL Monday and see what there drop shipping policy is. I can match that pricing as long as I can ship them directly to you.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes...I have! They are very good people to deal with. The only issue is their shipping is very expensive IMO. If you decide to go with something other than Outlaws let me know. I can hook you up at Mud-Throwers.com


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

b&c shipping would be stright to my house, im still undecided on 31 or 29.5 but im looking for the cheapest price out there



boot i was thinking backs but i heard they dig to much instead of paddle


----------



## B&C Racing (Jan 15, 2011)

You will be hard pressed to find a lower price than us for HL products. As long as they allow shipping directly to you instead of to my business first.

What about the moto monsters? They are on 30 day back order though.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

never heard of those, i did just check them out they look good, look like backs a little.


----------



## kawasaki09 (May 8, 2010)

Yes I have ordered frm them very good ppl 2 deal with. I ordered my wheels and my silver backs frm them awhile back silverbacks were cheap then. Shipping to ur house is quick IMO didn't take long at all 2 get my wheels and tires. Overall good company fast shipping great ppl to deal with and good prices


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

what size rims would i need for the laws? i know 14 but theres different width??and out of experience are the 9.5 laws to thin or naw? i do a lot of water mud riding.


----------



## kawasaki09 (May 8, 2010)

My 32"s I have them on 14x6 all around. Now are u gonna do all skinnies or skinny/wide tires? If skinny/wide then I wud do 14x6 in front and 14x8 in the rear. If ur gonna do all skinnies the do 14x6 all around IMO. Again IMO I wud do skinny/wide


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

kawasaki09 said:


> My 32"s I have them on 14x6 all around. Now are u gonna do all skinnies or skinny/wide tires? If skinny/wide then I wud do 14x6 in front and 14x8 in the rear. If ur gonna do all skinnies the do 14x6 all around IMO. Again IMO I wud do skinny/wide


 
im gonna be doing all skinnies


----------



## kawasaki09 (May 8, 2010)

Then I wud do 14x6 wheels


----------



## B&C Racing (Jan 15, 2011)

I second that ^^^ Ill send you a PM monday after I talk to HL unless your in a hurry for them.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

B&C Racing said:


> I second that ^^^ Ill send you a PM monday after I talk to HL unless your in a hurry for them.


 
no no hurry just shoot me a pm, im saving money for everything, im doing a 6' lift gear reduction and the tires, i just wanna do everything at once lol


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yasky is very good to deal with. Their shipping might be a little expensive but the tires will be at your house in about two days. They are a sponsor on my club I ride with site and many of us have used them. Awsome customer service as well.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

might have found a set for cheap tires and rims


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Joel (The owner) is a great guy. Went to high school with him and occasionally keep in touch. Couldnt ask for a better person to deal with. Now their prices tend to vary some things they are higher than everyone else but, as you found with these laws sometimes they are cheaper... But shipping will get you as mentioned. I dont know who's running the shop now days, if it's still Aden or not...


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

thanks guys, if these **** gas prices would go down shipping prob be a lil cheaper, saw a pic on twitter this morning for chad johnson, all three grades were 4.0 its ridiculous.


----------



## 1meanforeman450 (Jan 9, 2009)

Aden is in charge of things now.. I believe he is the owner now. Aden is a good friend of mine and I hardly ever buy anything from anywhere other than him. Sometimes I have to pick up some OEM parts somewhere else. Great prices, excellent customer service and FAST shipping as I have heard. I like about 10 miles from the shop so no shipping for me. I highly recommend Yasky Atv to ANYONE!!


----------

